# Amazons Deal of the Day - Lifestraw



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

In case anybody is interested... Amazons deal of the day is the Lifestraw for $14.29
I paid $25 for it a week ago. Grrr

Amazon.com : LifeStraw Personal Water Filter : Camping Water Filters : Sports & Outdoors

*Never mind, I lied. I paid $19.95 for it according to my order history. Not sure how it figures it's a savings of $10 then but whatever...*


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For a GHB they are probably a good choice for the price. But as far as tactical, they are a poor choice. Hard to keep an eye on your surroundings with your face down in the ground. Hand pump unit that filter can be replaced would be a better choice for a BOB.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you have quite a distance between water sources & its summer how are you going to fill your water bottles or canteens? Suck it into your mouth & spit into the water containers?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> If you have quite a distance between water sources & its summer how are you going to fill your water bottles or canteens? Suck it into your mouth & spit into the water containers?


In a word.... Yes.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> For a GHB they are probably a good choice for the price. But as far as tactical, they are a poor choice. Hard to keep an eye on your surroundings with your face down in the ground. Hand pump unit that filter can be replaced would be a better choice for a BOB.


Oh, which hand pump do you use? I imagine the hand pump an additional hand pump filters would weigh many times more then the straw....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good find Kahlan. Don't mind Hunting Hawk, he gets like that from time to time but is a good egg.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> In a word.... Yes.


Or, you fill your canteen with questionable water and use the Lifestraw to drink from it while on the run.

Something that I am contemplating is a hand pump to be able to siphone gas from someone else's abandoned vehicle if needed in a SHTF situation. I envision leaving it in my car trunk in case something happens on my 40 mi drive back home from work.

hansonb4


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Or, you fill your canteen with questionable water and use the Lifestraw to drink from it while on the run.
> 
> Something that I am contemplating is a hand pump to be able to siphone gas from someone else's abandoned vehicle if needed in a SHTF situation. I envision leaving it in my car trunk in case something happens on my 40 mi drive back home from work.
> 
> hansonb4


They have those pumps at wally world. Its some tubing with a plastic ball in the middle. It doesn't look like it takes up a lot of space. Im just glad my gas tank has a lock?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Eep didn't mean to start a debate. Just thought it was a good deal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Most new gas tanks are plastic. Just place a basin under the tank and smack a ice pick or similar tool into the tank. No need to worry about sparks either.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> If you have quite a distance between water sources & its summer *how are you going to fill your water bottles or canteens?* Suck it into your mouth & spit into the water containers?


I think that was demonstrated in the video on the Amazon link.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Eep didn't mean to start a debate. Just thought it was a good deal.


I haven't priced these things anywhere else, but it does sound like a pretty good deal. And the Amazon Prime clock is counting down now, something like only 18 hours left.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Eep didn't mean to start a debate. Just thought it was a good deal.


Kahlan,
I must deduct some "grasshopper" points from you. You know that most of us would debate with a damn rock. :lol:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

hansonb4 said:


> Or, you fill your canteen with questionable water and use the Lifestraw to drink from it while on the run.


This.

If you're in such immediate danger that you can't "put your head down" to use the life straw, I have a feeling you're in too much danger to set up a pump.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Kahlan,
> I must deduct some "grasshopper" points from you. You know that most of us would debate with a damn rock. :lol:


I disagree.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> This.
> 
> If you're in such immediate danger that you can't "put your head down" to use the life straw, I have a feeling you're in too much danger to set up a pump.


My thoughts exactly when I first read it.

The other thing that is impressive about the Lifestraw is that it is useable for 260 gallons. That is a lot of drinking for just one person out of one straw. I personally wouldn't trust it out that far, and would toss it for a new one at say 100 gallons. But that is still many days of drinking.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

This is great news. I have had it in my amazon shopping cart ..waiting for the price to drop. Remember if you spend $35 you get free shipping. I hate to pay shipping. 
I would like one for each member of my family. I don't mind drinking from the same straw if necessary but if we get separated we will each have our own. 
Although it would take something extreme to get me separated from my daughter


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Kahlan,
> I must deduct some "grasshopper" points from you. You know that most of us would debate with a damn rock. :lol:


Nooo... I have learned that but it was 5:30 in the morning. I wasn't fully thinking straight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought mine at $20. Like anything else for items go on sale or increase. Tough to know when its the best price ever.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Good find at 14 bucks especially if you can get the free shipping. 

I see the life straw and other like it such as the Sawyer mini filter as a short term solution, they are good for areas that have an abundance of water sources, lakes streams etc. You want to stay hydrated and if you don't know if the water source is safe to drink from the life straw or similar device will work in a pinch. I keep several water filters I have the sawyer as the last resort, a Pur (now Katydin) hiker and a big Berkey. Each has it's place in the scheme of things.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Dinah said:


> This is great news. I have had it in my amazon shopping cart ..waiting for the price to drop. Remember if you spend $35 you get free shipping. I hate to pay shipping.


Regarding the "free shipping". I noticed that it is on Amazon Prime. For those of us with Prime memberships -- the shipping IS "free" -- in a sense anyway. Amazon Prime now runs about $100 bucks a year, but for that -- you get a boat load of good stuff. On Prime items (which almost all stuff you want is now on Prime) you get free TWO DAY shipping. You also get free access to Amazon Video (streaming stuff). You also get a free book rental each month if you own a Kindle.

Not to push this too much ... but I have been a Prime member now for over two years. I buy almost everything from Amazon Prime -- hundreds of items per year. Over two years ago -- I researched and bought my gun safe from Amazon Prime. Not only did they have the best price, but the shipping (from Texas) would have cost me over a $100 had I had to pay for it separately. So, with just that one shipment, it "paid" for my Prime membership.

I also use their Amazon Rewards credit card for my Prime purchases. It pays me back 5% on all Amazon purchases, and 3% when I use it for gas, drug stores, or restaurants. No tricks, no fees -- just good ole cash rewards in my pocket.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My point was there are pros & cons to everything. And I do have a lifestraw in my GHB. But there is also a hand pump purification unit with spare filter kept in the suv.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My point was there are pros & cons to everything. And I do have a lifestraw in my GHB. But there is also a hand pump purification unit with spare filter kept in the suv.


I would hope that ANYTIME I still am using my SUV, it is going to be loaded with an abundance of bottled water, along with other much needed bug-out supplies. If I am forced to leave the vehicle and trek many miles on foot, that is when I would be relying on the LifeStraw once my fresh water was gone.

This of course is in the early days of a crisis. Long term -- months and years down the road, I think we all better hope we have arrived at a livable location, which would include good water.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Eep didn't mean to start a debate. Just thought it was a good deal.


It is a good deal and thank you for posting it!
These are great to keep on hand in addition to larger water purification tools.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good find chica...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> If you have quite a distance between water sources & its summer how are you going to fill your water bottles or canteens? Suck it into your mouth & spit into the water containers?


Fill your canteen with whatever water you find and drink it through the lifestraw, problem solved.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Life straws have their limitations. They will not work as a base camp/ primary water filter. However, in my opinion, the Lifestraw is the absolute best option for a bug-out bag, or get-home bag. The reasons are this-

Light weight
Simple design
Great capacity for its size/weight
Price
Simplicity of use

Carrying water is heavy, a Lifestraw is light.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Fill your canteen with whatever water you find and drink it through the lifestraw, problem solved.


Also means your canteen is contaminated. If plastic, can't use boiling water to clean it out.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dinah said:


> This is great news. I have had it in my amazon shopping cart ..waiting for the price to drop. Remember if you spend $35 you get free shipping. I hate to pay shipping.
> I would like one for each member of my family. I don't mind drinking from the same straw if necessary but if we get separated we will each have our own.
> Although it would take something extreme to get me separated from my daughter


Remember that you can sign up for a free 30 days of Amazon Prime. That gets you free 2 day shipping (in most cases) plus the other goodies. That should take care of any stuff you have saved away to add up for free shipping. Cancel before 30 days are up. Then you can do it again next year.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Regarding the "free shipping". I noticed that it is on Amazon Prime. For those of us with Prime memberships -- the shipping IS "free" -- in a sense anyway. Amazon Prime now runs about $100 bucks a year, but for that -- you get a boat load of good stuff. On Prime items (which almost all stuff you want is now on Prime) you get free TWO DAY shipping. You also get free access to Amazon Video (streaming stuff). You also get a free book rental each month if you own a Kindle.
> 
> Not to push this too much ... but I have been a Prime member now for over two years. I buy almost everything from Amazon Prime -- hundreds of items per year. Over two years ago -- I researched and bought my gun safe from Amazon Prime. Not only did they have the best price, but the shipping (from Texas) would have cost me over a $100 had I had to pay for it separately. So, with just that one shipment, it "paid" for my Prime membership.
> 
> I also use their Amazon Rewards credit card for my Prime purchases. It pays me back 5% on all Amazon purchases, and 3% when I use it for gas, drug stores, or restaurants. No tricks, no fees -- just good ole cash rewards in my pocket.


Not to mention you can add ppl to your prime account so they get prime also you just add their email and it invites them. Everything is still under their account but they get the benefits of prime.


----------

